# anyone have any real time galvez surf info?



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

probably should have gone today but have to wait til tomorrow. looks nice and flat but sandy. of course wind is supposed to pick up some later today but...any intel is appreciated


----------



## smit388` (Jun 16, 2012)

I went down to Surfside yesterday from 530-830.


Pretty rough and only managed three fish. Clarity was below average but improved during the time i was there.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

www.gtownsurf.com :cheers:


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Saltwater recon. Or web cams on Galveston.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I think he's looking for fishing reports from the surf, and I would be too. Wish I could go today!


----------



## LoneStar2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Went out to Surfside this morning expecting 1-2ft waves, and was jumping over 2-3ft waves the whole morning. Water clarity was 1.5ft, but myself and 2 others had 0 hits on tops and mirrodines for the 1.5 hrs we were there. Water is very sandy at the moment. Hoping it clears up as it settles back this evening.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i've been looking at the cams all morning .
just trying to get some extra info


----------



## smit388` (Jun 16, 2012)

Surfside looks pretty good right now. I may head down again tonight.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Surfside is looking pretty sporty right now. According to Saltwater Recon. Youngest son went this morning and caught his limit, but said it was pretty rough.


----------



## smit388` (Jun 16, 2012)

I was just referring to clarity. I'm still young and dumb enough to not mind getting pounded into submission by the waves.


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Went Monday morning to cell phone tower. Water sandy brown from SW wind overnight. Waves still a little sporty considering wind North at <5mph. Very little bait in water. Threw topwater, plastics, spoons etc. 4 dink trout and 1 keeper and 1 pompano. Guy next to me had live shrimp and saw him catch a few drinks and 1 keeper. Miss the banner years of good fishing in the car body, boilers area. What has happened to that stretch of beach? Brazos river?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

ended up going yesterday. looked at the surf at sunup and thought it looked rough and dirty. hit the bayside for a 17" flounder, and a 18" red on plastic. of course the surf looked somewhat fishable as i left. i use the term "somewhat" loosely. strangest thing happened.......at the flats behind SLP there's a deep gut maybe 1/2 mile from shore. i was fishing there and all of a sudden i see 2 dogs swimming from there heading to the shore. looked like a golden retriever and a husky. i kinda walked and fished toward them to make they didn't drown. they made it thank god. were did they come from? i saw boats anchored further north toward north shoreline. i almost expected one of them to start running around asking waders if they'd seen the dogs. maybe they were staying at Pointe West and do this all the time. weird


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Watched the cams Monday and thought it was a toss up but went anyway. Water was choppy but plenty clean to catch trout out of. My 13 year old daughter (who already is a dam good surf fisherman) popped a nice trout right away. We then missed a few. She hooked something big right at sundown and fought it for a while but it came off as she got it close. Guessing shark but not sure as it did not fight like a trout I think we could have caught a few more but it was on rough on the 3rd bar for a 13 yo. There was not a lot of bait where I was fishing, I donâ€™t think the bait has fully moved in yet.


----------

